# Happy birthday Bach



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello. Bach has birthday today.
Here is my tribute composition.
Sorry for not so good quality of performance, sound and recording. This is one of my 
first attempts to make a record in my home studio.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Czech composer said:


> Hello. Bach has birthday today.
> Here is my tribute composition.
> Sorry for not so good quality of performance, sound and recording. This is one of my
> first attempts to make a record in my home studio.


Very nice gesture, well done.


----------



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

Thank you very much Pugg! I´m glad you like it.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I enjoyed your tribute piece--thanks for posting it. Very effective use of chromaticism and toccata-like figuration. You did a good job integrating the B-A-C-H motive into the overall melodic structure.


----------



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

Thank you Bettina very much for your kind words!


----------

